# What should I get



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

I have an empty 30 gallon aquarium and I'm not sure what to put in it. No piranhas.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Will a Green terror fit in that? they only get to 6in dont they? I like the way those look


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Did you want cichlids? Puffers? Exotics? Community? What sounds good?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Plowboy said:


> Will a Green terror fit in that? they only get to 6in dont they? I like the way those look


GT's get much bigger than 6 inch-


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

^^ Thanks AK! Sratch that idea then


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Heck your in Canada-

Maybe some Dwarf SH's for the setup.....


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Ya, GT's get big. I'd stay away from new world cichlds unless you get dwards, or you can get some African cichlids.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

I was thinking about convicts


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Those would be just fine. Did you want to breed, because it will most likely happen. You can get like 2-4 and see what happens. Females have colors.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah I was looking to breed. So the females have more color than the male?


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Okay, ya breeding is easy with them. Females will pretty much have a rainbow and are smaller, males will have no color, sometimes a tab of red by the gills/jaw. I'd pick up a few until you have a pair, then just let them have the tank, unless they dont fight, but they most likely will once they are a pair.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

exodons


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Well, yesterday I picked up 5 convicts from my LFS for 10$. They are about 1", some of them already have color, pink, blue, yellow. In the tank there are 2 clay flower pots, driftwood and a plastic tube.

How big do the convicts have to be before they will breed? Oh, and Malawi, do you mean that once I get a pair I should give the rest away?
I will try to get some pics up later but my camera dosnt seem to be working.

Also, pets unlimited sells feeders for 2$ each, and a knew pet store opened called petcetra, their feeders look alot healthier and are only 20cents each!









BTW, The guy who was getting my fish took 40 min to et 2 and then he gave me a net and I got 3 in 20 min. Or you could just say that it took and hour to get the five convicts.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Well depends on how they get along, but most of the time when they are a pair they will chase and harass and even kill any other fish in the tank. If you see signs of this happening, get rid of them and just keep the pair. They will breed normally around 2''. The females can be pretty small when they spawn. As for the guy catching the fish, whats new-they are idiots and suck at their job, just trying to make some money. hah.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

You should see the expensive fish that my LFS kill cause they dont know how to take care of them. Knifefish, discus, oscars. cichlids, I could go for a mile.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I rather not see-it would make me sick! Well atleast you got some new cons to mess around with and get some good food for your pygos.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Malawi- said:


> I rather not see-it would make me sick! Well atleast you got some new cons to mess around with and get some *good* for for your pygos.


You mean Food?


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Malawi- said:


> I rather not see-it would make me sick! Well atleast you got some new cons to mess around with and get some _*good for for*_ your pygos.


You mean good food for?


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry, yes I ment food. Cons are good feeders.


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

Golden Pygo said:


> I have an empty 30 gallon aquarium and I'm not sure what to put in it. No piranhas.


GET A PUFFER FISH


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

jacks said:


> I have an empty 30 gallon aquarium and I'm not sure what to put in it. No piranhas.


GET A PUFFER FISH
[/quote]
Did you read my post? I got cons


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

haha, well nothing to special but atleast the tank is stocked.


----------



## rolac79 (Nov 8, 2008)

Golden Pygo said:


> I have an empty 30 gallon aquarium and I'm not sure what to put in it. No piranhas.


Get some yellow acei's or rainbows.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone.


----------

